# gooseneck trailers & PU



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I've asked this before, but, is it worth going to a #24000 gvwr trailer and a pick up to haul supers ect? Does the trailer brakes w/truck exaust brake enough when in the mountains ?
Thanks for your input.
Keith


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey keith, I know two guys that use a 24ft gooseneck trailer they seem to like them but i cant figure out why. 

With a trailer you get stuck much easier, it is harder to get around with a long trailer than a flatbed and small forklift trailer; and either you cant take you forklift along to super or you cut your deck space in half with the forklift. Also i don't know if you care but with the trailer over 10,000gvwr you will need a class A CDL. Why are you looking to go this way what pros do you see? 
Regards Nick


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

swarm_trapper said:


> Why are you looking to go this way what pros do you see?
> Regards Nick


Well Nick, if i'm moving bees I will already have the big truck pulling the forklift so the gooseneck will never see a loader on it.As far as getting stuck , I will only use in yards where I can get into,which is about 80% of them. And last but not least, delivering sub ,it would be nice just to take a pu instead of a bouncing big truck.Long trips would be a nice ride in a PU, Oh also I could do 75 mph when empty when the speed limit was such.
Keith


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

You had way to much time to think out in the desert! You were to be working-LOL-
Jack


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

10-4 sounds like it will work good for you. 
Nick


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

why do you need your forklift for supering ?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I've asked this before, but, is it worth going to a #24000 gvwr trailer and a pick up to haul supers ect? Does the trailer brakes w/truck exaust brake enough when in the mountains ?
> Thanks for your input.
> Keith


This was the question. Wish I could speak with some knowledge on the subject but I can't as we don't pull goose necks or 5th wheel trailers. I could sure see their advantages at times though.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we had a gooseneck built one time because we thought it would be handy for supering. i think we used it twice because it was hard to get around with and the boxes would get covered with dirt really bad when pulling it. not many paved roads where we go. it got used more for pulling demo derby cars than anything lol. just didn't work out for us


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Anybody else with gooseneck experience???

I know what it is, you guys are ALL busy supering UP. lol sorry couldn't help it, it's really bad out here, hope its better where your at.


----------



## DirtyDusty (May 21, 2011)

I have pulled with a gooseneck quite a bit. If you are pulling in the mountains then you will have to down shift to a lower gear than you climbed the mountain in, to maintain control. Make sure you have enough truck to pull it with. As for the trailer if you can afford it, go with electric over hydraulic set up. It will last longer and brake better than a regular electric brake set up. You won't be able to ride the brakes going down grades the whole time or you will overheat them, regardless of brake type.

In Louisiana you don't have to have a CDL if you are using it for farm use, and you are within 150 nautical miles from your home. Your state may have something similar.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Kieth,
Just got back from supering 400 hives @7000' in the sierras still snow in the shade. The 10 wheelers dropped them off last night and went up this morning with the 2011 F450 crew with a 12' bed and a 12' trailer electric brakes. The ford exaust brake is not as good as the Ram high output. easy up and down the hill the F450 has has trailer/tow exaust brake works auto. In CA a farmer or his employee can drive up to 26,000 cvgw with a class C.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Oh also I could do 75 mph when empty when the speed limit was such.
> Keith


 Not in Cali. It will be 55 for cars with trailers. Maybe 65 but, definitely not 75. I know from my ticket in Coalinga, CA went in front of Judge Papadopoulos spent 2 hours in the clink.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

so I may not know much, but I attended a big beekeepers meeting here in ohio, with lots of seminars, and one was one moving bees. One guy whos name escapes me, ran 300 hives for pollination and had a 33 foot gooseneck. He like the 20 some foot better but could use the 33 foot if he needed to. He had f-550, and only had a couple storys of getting stuck.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Keith,

this prob does'nt help you any, but thats what I moved the bees with. I have a 24' gooseneck, I was able to load 64 hives and the bobcat. I pulled it with my 02 F350, it pulled great but it was all flat land. Thats what I plan on using again in Jan. not sure if I'll load the bobcat on the trailer as well tho. As far as what I weighed ?????? well over the legally limit I bet. 

Johnny


----------

